# Possible Breach of 3 Antivirus Company Records



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Antivirus Makers Confirm—and Deny—Getting Breached by Hackers Looking to Sell Stolen Data .....*

Symantec and Trend Micro are among the list of leading antivirus companies that a group of Russian-speaking hackers allege to have compromised, Gizmodo has learned. It remains unclear to what degree the claim is true, if any. 
Last week, Advanced Intelligence (AdvIntel), a New York-based threat-research firm, reported that a hacking group was attempting to sell internal corporate documents and source code purportedly stolen from three major antivirus companies. Citing an ongoing law enforcement investigation and its own disclosure policies, AdvIntel did not reveal the names of the alleged victims. 
The hackers, known as “Fxmsp,” are said to be offering to sell the stolen data—around 30 terabytes’ worth—for over $300,000. Gizmodo has not itself reviewed or verified any of allegedly stolen documents.
Rest of the Story:
*https://tinyurl.com/yxnf6ljl*


----------

